# Need help taking pictures



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi, I have been having a hard time taking photos of my fish, whenever I try it comes out horrible. My camera is a Nikon Coolpix L4, any tips would be great.
Thanks
:fish:


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Lots of light. Like, tons. Keep your ISO as low as you can, keep your aperture as small (f/16+), and make sure your shutter is at least 1/50 sec or use a tripod. Take lots and lots of photos


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks I will try that. :thumb:


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Those tips sound great but I would try around F8-F12. The more you stop it down the more light you will need and it might be way to hard. Take lots of pictures. Best of luck.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't think my camera will allow me to change aperture or ISO. I don't know much about any of this but it does not mention how to alter either of tose things in the manual. I use a Nikon Coolpix L4 it is a little bit older for a digital but it works fine help please


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

whats ISO?


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I don't know :-? but i think it has to do with shutter speed


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

NYjets51 said:


> whats ISO?





Ambadasdor Cox said:


> I don't know :-? but i think it has to do with shutter speed


no.

ISO is a noise to light ratio. People familiar with film might know it as the ASA. Basically the higher the ISO the more light you let in, but also the more noise you let in.

I am looking up your camera so my tips can cater better to your needs.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks 
:fish:


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

First make sure image mode is on high.
Second put the camera in "macro" mode
Shooting mode is probably fine in auto.

Finally, your camera doesn't have the ability to change aperture or ISO manually so just hope for the best. You might also try sports mode. These settings will get you usable shots, but they won't be AMAZING. IMO you need to invest in a camera that can adjust iso, shutter, and aperture in order to take great shots. As far as the point and shoots go I believe some have these options. Oh and don't use the digital zoom. As far as suggestions for a new camera look at the Powershot SX100 IS.


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

thank i'll see what happens and i might try to clear them up with my computer :thumb: 
:fish:


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

Ambadasdor Cox said:


> thank i'll see what happens and i might try to clear them up with my computer :thumb:
> :fish:


Mind posting some of these "bad" photos?


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going to post some new ones on the unidentified cichlid page and on the tanganyikan page but i can post some here as well
:fish:


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

i am new at this so how do i post pictures?


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

i read how to on the guidlines but is there any way to do it without having to use another website


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you here they are opcorn: 
































sorry about the algae  
:fish:


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

read this thread

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=176530

Not a bad picture btw.


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

You call that bad? look at this


----------



## Ambadasdor Cox (Jul 20, 2008)

It was bad before i used sport mode on the camera  They were all more blurred than the last one


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

glad I could help


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Posting for future reference


----------



## Jonz'n (Apr 14, 2004)

My camera has the ability of going up to F8.0...but there are other options. I can go from -2.0EV through +2.0EV. What is this setting and what could I put it on for best options. Also, what are programs that people use to post with? Thanks alot!


----------



## finz (Nov 26, 2002)

Jonz'n said:


> My camera has the ability of going up to F8.0...but there are other options. I can go from -2.0EV through +2.0EV. What is this setting and what could I put it on for best options. Also, what are programs that people use to post with? Thanks alot!


-2.0EV through +2.0EV is called exposure compensation. It allows you to override the light meter reading and thus over or under expose the shot by 2 f/stops.

Not sure what you mean about programs used. Do you mean photo editors or web hosting?

I use Photoshop CS3 but there are several less expensive options as well as a few freebies. Irfanview is a free one for example


----------



## gbleeker (Jul 31, 2007)

You want to use photobucket.com It is easy and is really the simplest way.


----------

